# Canon Photostitch for OSX



## wapstar (Jan 16, 2003)

I need a version of Canon Photostitch for OSX I have all the other canon software but they dont want to give this for download from their website for some reason


----------



## themacko (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't think there is a Photostitch version for OSX.  I had to purchase Adobe Photoshop Elements 2 in order to make panoramas after upgrading to X.


----------



## roger (Jan 17, 2003)

There is - I have a copy of it. Give me an email.

R.


----------



## themacko (Jan 17, 2003)




----------

